
Excel gets functions for sorting, filtering, unique values - chrispsn
https://www.mrexcel.com/excel-tips/excel-modern-array-formulas-debut-in-office-365/
======
chrispsn
More detail from the official source:
[https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Excel-Blog/Preview-
of...](https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Excel-Blog/Preview-of-Dynamic-
Arrays-in-Excel/ba-p/252944)

